# If you ever suffered STEALING! (read from post 88)



## GuerreraD

So, yes... I am barely a month registered in this site, and already happened to me. That's why I preferred to go other's towns instead allowing in mine. Few days ago I thought maybe I was exaggerating, I couldn't be the only person out there having MORALS... and look at this! Not even a week after opening my station, and I already noticed things missing! 

I don't know about other people, but I remember perfectly what I did or didn't in my town, and how should look at given moment. Today, after having some visitors yesterday, I saw two Jacobs Ladders were missing and a few hybrids, plus perfect peaches on my trees. I can't know who exactly did it, if it was on purposed theft or running accident (though I specifically asked to not run).

I am not asking to someone give them back to me, I guess they will grow again eventually... but for the people out there doing this, I HOPE YOU FEEL ASHAMED OF YOURSELVES!  Now, if you are the victim and not the criminal, please share your experience with me so at least I feel a little better.


----------



## #1 Senpai

You should monitor them at all times if you don't want items stolen.
If you see something suspicious or anything, you should just flick the switch.

but yea, sorry for your loss, i feel the pain, i remember in my old town few of my things were stolen..


----------



## Sanaki

Can't say it's happened to me personally. However my sister got stuff stolen from her, but I don't wifi anymore, only in my cycle town.


----------



## GuerreraD

#1 Senpai said:


> You should monitor them at all times if you don't want items stolen.
> If you see something suspicious or anything, you should just flick the switch.
> 
> but yea, sorry for your loss, i feel the pain, i remember in my old town few of my things were stolen..



It's not like I can monitor three people at the same time... and I didn't want to "play police"  But I'll have to do that from now on, with only one visitor ar time. Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Reindeer

People have attempted to steal from me several times. However I'm a very cautious person, so I just flipped the wi-fi switch when I noticed things were going missing while they were there.

If you ever notice things went missing after a specific person has come over, leave negative feedback. It'll make other people more cautious about them.


----------



## GuerreraD

Reindeer said:


> People have attempted to steal from me several times. However I'm a very cautious person, so I just flipped the wi-fi switch when I noticed things were going missing while they were there.
> 
> If you ever notice things went missing after a specific person has come over, leave negative feedback. It'll make other people more cautious about them.



Oh, you're back from the dead!  Thank you. I honestly didn't think it would be necessary to be a watching dog, but seems I was wrong...


----------



## Zulehan

I imagine that such people, if confronted and actually attempting to defend themselves, would point out that this is just a game, and there are more important things in life to be concerned about. 

If yes, interesting that someone who thinks this is just a game would resort to stealing to get what he wants. After all, if this is just a game, why be so intent to get virtual items through any means necessary when there are more important things in life to be concerned about.


----------



## GuerreraD

Zulehan said:


> I imagine that such people, if confronted and actually attempting to defend themselves, would point out that this is just a game, and there are more important things in life to be concerned about.
> 
> If yes, interesting that someone who thinks this is just a game would resort to stealing to get what he wants. After all, if this is just a game, why be so intent to get virtual items through any means necessary when there are more important things in life to be concerned about.



I pretty much agree with you  Thank you.


----------



## Melyora

I do always dread it, but have up until now never experienced thieving, not even when I had 2 people coming over to sell turnips and I was just being afk XD But these people were also very attentive when PMing with them and when they entered my town, and they had good Wifi ratings, so I felt quite assured I could leave them be. 

If I visit a town and I see things I'd like (like some fruits), I'd always ask first to get permission to take them. I usually don't run in other people towns, but if I accidentally do and I trample a flower, I'd be sure to mention in to the host. It's just the right thing to do, right? 

I'm really happy I haven't experienced the horror stories I've heard about people stealing and being rude. The rudest thing I experienced was that people just get straight to the point, adopt/let me adopt a villager and end/leave the session promptly with only a short 'ty bye' before they're gone. 

I hope you'll also get positive experiences, GuerreraD, because there are also a lot of people that know how to behave =) It's only a few egocentric people that ruin it, but don't let it get you down! There are people here that would also like to help you ^_^


----------



## GuerreraD

Melyora said:


> I do always dread it, but have up until now never experienced thieving, not even when I had 2 people coming over to sell turnips and I was just being afk XD But these people were also very attentive when PMing with them and when they entered my town, and they had good Wifi ratings, so I felt quite assured I could leave them be.
> 
> If I visit a town and I see things I'd like (like some fruits), I'd always ask first to get permission to take them. I usually don't run in other people towns, but if I accidentally do and I trample a flower, I'd be sure to mention in to the host. It's just the right thing to do, right?
> 
> I'm really happy I haven't experienced the horror stories I've heard about people stealing and being rude. The rudest thing I experienced was that people just get straight to the point, adopt/let me adopt a villager and end/leave the session promptly with only a short 'ty bye' before they're gone.
> 
> I hope you'll also get positive experiences, GuerreraD, because there are also a lot of people that know how to behave =) It's only a few egocentric people that ruin it, but don't let it get you down! There are people here that would also like to help you ^_^



I know, thank you  I also met wonderful people here who helped me tons! But just like you said, it seems as always has to be a black sheep in the group...


----------



## AkatsukiYoshi

I had a couple of instances where people tried to steal from me. The first time was when I hosted a full town with my sister and two other people. While I was entertaining one of my guests my sister told me that over half of my Yoshi flowers were missing. By Yoshi flowers I mean that I spelled Yoshi using gold roses. I started to complain about it and simply asked the person to return what they stole. I knew very well who the culprit was, but the first thing they said after I explained the situation was that they said was that had to leave my town for a bit. I told my sister to purposely disconnect right after that because I was certain they wanted to escape with my gold roses. The roses were saved, but I deleted them on 3DS right away. It wasn't a member on TBT so I couldn't leave a negative feedback giving a warning to others. The name of the person is beed00.

The 2nd instance was on club tortimer. Someone said that if I gave them 30,000 bells they would teach me some island cheat. Since I was curious I decided to pay the bells since I didn't know much about the island at the time. The first thing he told me was to talk to Lloyd and soon after that I seen a message saying that he was leaving the island. After seeing that message I purposely disconnected. My bells stayed the same when I got there minus the 1,000 entrance fee. I know that 30,000 isn't much bells, but I have a very low tolerance to those that steal. I'm glad I outsmarted the theif. It is just a shame that people would do something like this.


----------



## Kip

Zulehan said:


> I imagine that such people, if confronted and actually attempting to defend themselves, would point out that this is just a game, and there are more important things in life to be concerned about.


 That's one thing that can really tick me off.

Back in City Folk and Wild World this would happen quite often to me. Had people stealing money (from money trees), golden roses and other hybrids, and rare mushrooms.

Its really annoying, but i just blamed myself for letting them in.


----------



## Radda

Yes,I was pretty mad.And I vowed to never do giveaways again.


----------



## FancyThat

Sorry that happened to you . I've never had things stolen from my towns but I'm overly cautious and never let people just explore on their own. I've had people run off in my towns before but I've just flipped the wi fi switch if they didn't stop when asked.


----------



## Leela

I have had someone attempt to steal my hybrids before. It was so obvious that they were stealing them, I waited until they were about to walk in the train station before flipping the WiFi switch, just to waste more of their time.

Other than this one instance, I've never had a problem with people in my town. If people have good WiFi ratings, I just let them go wherever they want and they haven't caused any issues.


----------



## Sinister

Back when I just started going online with other people, I wasn't as cautious as I am now. While on the Island once, I met a nice person through Club Tortimer and we exchanged friendcodes. We best-friended eachother in-game and while visiting her town once, a friend of her joined. As soon as she joined the session, she added me as a friend, so I added her back and we played together.

Then, this one evening. I was preparing dinner for myself and I had my gate open. I heard the sound of someone coming, so I grabbed my DS and looked who it was. It was her. She asked if it was okay for her to stop by. I was like, alright. Go do your thing, since I was preparing dinner. The whole time she was in my town she kept saying how pretty she thought my town was and that she was jealous and all. I had no clue she was stealing 3/4 of my hybrids the whole time. She left all of a sudden and after a while, I grabbed my DS and noticed my hybrids missing. I remember being so upset about it. I couldn't believe it, since it was one of my first times going online and I just didn't expect it, you know.

I've never let anyone visit my town without following me ever since, except for friends. I really don't get why people steal, it's not necessary. If that girl had only asked, I would given her 1 or 2 hybrids. It wouldn't be a problem.


----------



## ellabella12345

Rignelda said:


> Back when I just started going online with other people, I wasn't as cautious as I am now. While on the Island once, I met a nice person through Club Tortimer and we exchanged friendcodes. We best-friended eachother in-game and while visiting her town once, a friend of her joined. As soon as she joined the session, she added me as a friend, so I added her back and we played together.
> 
> Then, this one evening. I was preparing dinner for myself and I had my gate open. I heard the sound of someone coming, so I grabbed my DS and looked who it was. It was her. She asked if it was okay for her to stop by. I was like, alright. Go do your thing, since I was preparing dinner. The whole time she was in my town she kept saying how pretty she thought my town was and that she was jealous and all. I had no clue she was stealing 3/4 of my hybrids the whole time. She left all of a sudden and after a while, I grabbed my DS and noticed my hybrids missing. I remember being so upset about it. I couldn't believe it, since it was one of my first times going online and I just didn't expect it, you know.
> 
> I've never let anyone visit my town without following me ever since, except for friends. I really don't get why people steal, it's not necessary. If that girl had only asked, I would given her 1 or 2 hybrids. It wouldn't be a problem.



That's so rude! I don't understand those people. How dare they ruin our fun. Do they not feel guilty?


----------



## Eline

What happened to you is crazy! I'm so sorry! Luckily, I never had something like this. I don't have much to steal for anyway, but I do have some hybrids. I'm glad no one has ever done something like this to me 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Bye the way, I think its super pathetic to steal from someone in a game >.<


----------



## unintentional

In my last town, I let someone in (who I thought was a friend, but it was her sister playing) and she took 99% of my blue roses.  Not a major loss as I could breed them from said roses, but still :c


----------



## Sinister

ellabella12345 said:


> That's so rude! I don't understand those people. How dare they ruin our fun. Do they not feel guilty?



I know, right. I guess some people are just like that. I can't imagine that someone would be having genuine fun playing the game if they do stuff like that.


----------



## GuerreraD

Thank you all people for sharing those moments!  Even if I really feel sorry for you, it also eases my disappointment a little knowing I am not the only one complaining about thieves.


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat

Well this is my story:

I was on club tortamer and I met this really nice girl. Me and her were the only ones there. We decided to remove everything in the island, put holes everywhere and take a picture. When we were done, this other user joined. We told him not to wreck it, especially before we took our picture. He told me and her to both pay him 20 thousand bells. So we did. We took our picture. And then he immediately started removing all the holes and starting reapeating "hahahaha" So me and the other girl did what was best and we flipped the wireless switch, getting us our money back. Good thing we got to take our picture. 

It's terrible that people do things like this


----------



## Cokane

Was very funny story^^ I got my hybrids stolen. then text all this 3 people who was in my town one time.
Only one offers to give me some of his/her hybrids coz he/she fell bad (others claimed it wasn't them who did it)

~Then i found out the person who SO generously give he HIS/hers hybrids WAS a stealer! gave me half of MY hybrids he/she steel! 

Sorry fro ur lost but at least if wasn't too much ppl steal. :<


----------



## Guero101

Lo siento amiga. ): es que siempre va ver una persona que hace eso. Desafortunadamente te paso a usted.


----------



## MisterEnigma

I know, kids today, stealing virtual, fake fruit from me. Nobody has any moral standards anymore, what will become of this planet? I say we send all virtual fruit thieves to outer space where they can suffer a slow, painful, freezing death. That will solve everything. I'm glad we can take the higher ground here, so that justice may be served.


----------



## LunaMoon Crossing

well, this dude I thought I COULD TRUST,  i didn't monitor him, but i had another friend over, so they watched. I asked the dude where he was. no answer, then, he almost got away! I suspected he stole something, so my other visitor agreed. Good thing I switched off wireless


another story, 4 people cyberbullying me. 3 at once, 1 a short time after. one of them reaped me of 99k they didn't even feel sorry. I asked for it back, and they said "i'm not making that mistake of giving it back"

IF YOUR THE PERSON WHO DID THIS ^ I HOPE KARMA PAYS YOU BACK AND I HOPE YOU PAY FOR CALLING ME "BLACK JESUS!"


----------



## NewLeaf13

LunaMoon Crossing said:


> well, this dude I thought I COULD TRUST,  i didn't monitor him, but i had another friend over, so they watched. I asked the dude where he was. no answer, then, he almost got away! I suspected he stole something, so my other visitor agreed. Good thing I switched off wireless
> 
> 
> another story, 4 people cyberbullying me. 3 at once, 1 a short time after. one of them reaped me of 99k they didn't even feel sorry. I asked for it back, and they said "i'm not making that mistake of giving it back"
> 
> IF YOUR THE PERSON WHO DID THIS ^ I HOPE KARMA PAYS YOU BACK AND I HOPE YOU PAY FOR CALLING ME "BLACK JESUS!"


Sorry that is the way the world is. Buncha jerks. And they literally called you a Comedy Central show. I'm not sure why.


----------



## Nanobyte

I've never been stolen from, but I'm really sorry these people were being such jerks! I'm glad you knew what to do though.

- - - Post Merge - - -



MisterEnigma said:


> I know, kids today, stealing virtual, fake fruit from me. Nobody has any moral standards anymore, what will become of this planet? I say we send all virtual fruit thieves to outer space where they can suffer a slow, painful, freezing death. That will solve everything. I'm glad we can take the higher ground here, so that justice may be served.



Actually it wouldn't be very slow. They'd explode in a Nanosecond.


----------



## GuerreraD

I simply cannot understand what fun you may find in stealing other people  For what I saw, half of the people here are generous, you can just ask them for something. And if there is no luck either, then know what RESPECT means!
I actually hope some of the thieves read this thread and feel remorse for what they did...


----------



## Hypno KK

Who are the people who steal stuff in ACNL? Immature kids? Bored adults? It really makes you wonder. It's just a game so there's no actual purpose to stealing stuff and it's not that difficult to earn bells. The game is designed so that even young children can play it and there's a million guides out there about making bells quickly. There's no difficult stuff that is so obscure you can't figure out.

For the people who get stolen from, it's still just a game, but it affects them more since their trust is being broken and since they invested time into getting whatever was stolen.

I'm sorry that this happened to you. Nothing has ever been stolen from me but I rarely wi-fi with people I don't already know. Following people around if you don't know them probably helps. I also tend to lay down 2-3 basic rules. I know that someone who wants to steal won't care about rules but that avoids misunderstandings like whether I mind people running on flowers. I left someone unsupervised once but it went well, but then again, I was cleaning up my town so the only stuff that wasn't in storage are things I would have gotten rid of anyway.


----------



## OliviaMagica

If someone stole from me I would hunt them down!
>;3
How I would do it.


----------



## K9Ike

Watch out


----------



## SnapesOnAPlane

People need to respect other people. In fact my brother (who is ten) was going to steal some carnations cause they looked cool. However I stopped him told him just to ask and that he shouldnt steal from other players. He ask and got them, in fact the person gave him like 5 of each. So now my brother knows not to steal and asks for things. Thats my story anyway.


----------



## Sinister

SnapesOnAPlane said:


> People need to respect other people. In fact my brother (who is ten) was going to steal some carnations cause they looked cool. However I stopped him told him just to ask and that he shouldnt steal from other players. He ask and got them, in fact the person gave him like 5 of each. So now my brother knows not to steal and asks for things. Thats my story anyway.



That was good of you, I'm glad it turned out well. It's nice to read something like this for a change.


----------



## Elise

I don't think I've ever had anything stolen. One time though while I had 3 people over a red carnation mysteriously disappeared but luckily one of the people I had over noticed and told me before the game saved. Nothing else was gone, including the other carnations right next to it so I believe it was a case of someone accidentally running over it and not theft. That still annoyed me a lot though. I thought it was common courtesy to let someone know if you ruin one of their flowers so they can reset or, better yet, not run at all. 

Overall, I'd say I've been very lucky though, since that is the worst thing that has happened to me over wifi.


----------



## CainWolf

This one time I had a retail premium on perfect apples and I invited people over to take advantage. I specifically stated that while leaving a basket or two as a tip would be nice they didn't have too and I would be happy as long as they didn't steal my flowers. Most of my hybrid flowers were in storage but I had purple and orange ones out that I was trying to breed and didn't want to lose them so I put out a gold rose to distract potential thieves. Someone named Grace offered to leave some perfect apples as a tip (which she didn't actually do despite me saying it was completely optional so I was needlessly disappointed by that) and she stole the gold rose. Oddly enough she put the rose back down, donated to my public works project, and then stole it again. I probably could've stopped her, I had enough time to say "Ahem" before she got away but I didn't care that much. Heck I would've given it to her if she asked but she didn't and I announced her thievery to the disqus forum and never heard from her again.

Wasn't too bad for my first thief all things considered, but these kinds of things make me reluctant to invite strangers to take advantage of perfect fruit premiums and great turnip prices for free. The donation to complete a public works project was a nice gesture but it was just a rice rack so it didn't equal the value of the gold rose stolen. That's really the main problem with thieves isn't it? A few missing imaginary flowers mean nothing to me but the mistrust I develop because of it hurts everyone. I actually started keeping a personal list of friend codes of people I don't trust just to avoid people who make new accounts to avoid suspicion (one of the people on my list has five or six names on disqus).


----------



## GuerreraD

CainWolf said:


> This one time I had a retail premium on perfect apples and I invited people over to take advantage. I specifically stated that while leaving a basket or two as a tip would be nice they didn't have too and I would be happy as long as they didn't steal my flowers. Most of my hybrid flowers were in storage but I had purple and orange ones out that I was trying to breed and didn't want to lose them so I put out a gold rose to distract potential thieves. Someone named Grace offered to leave some perfect apples as a tip (which she didn't actually do despite me saying it was completely optional so I was needlessly disappointed by that) and she stole the gold rose. Oddly enough she put the rose back down, donated to my public works project, and then stole it again. I probably could've stopped her, I had enough time to say "Ahem" before she got away but I didn't care that much. Heck I would've given it to her if she asked but she didn't and I announced her thievery to the disqus forum and never heard from her again.
> 
> Wasn't too bad for my first thief all things considered, but these kinds of things make me reluctant to invite strangers to take advantage of perfect fruit premiums and great turnip prices for free. The donation to complete a public works project was a nice gesture but it was just a rice rack so it didn't equal the value of the gold rose stolen. That's really the main problem with thieves isn't it? A few missing imaginary flowers mean nothing to me but the mistrust I develop because of it hurts everyone. I actually started keeping a personal list of friend codes of people I don't trust just to avoid people who make new accounts to avoid suspicion (one of the people on my list has five or six names on disqus).



That's the thing I care for the most  It is not so much about the value of the stolen items, but the breaking trust it gives you.


----------



## PaperLuigi3

Believe it or not, stealing is actually hard to get away with if the person you're stealing from knows what they're doing. Keep your flower farms and important items away from the spawn, and if you do have a farm or something like that, surround it with bushes so it takes longer to get in.


----------



## GuerreraD

PaperLuigi3 said:


> Believe it or not, stealing is actually hard to get away with if the person you're stealing from knows what they're doing. Keep your flower farms and important items away from the spawn, and if you do have a farm or something like that, surround it with bushes so it takes longer to get in.



But... in my case, my whole town is filled with flowers, everywhere!  There is no way to protect them.


----------



## InfinityFlames

Although it has never happened to me, my friend has had many things stolen before.


----------



## CainWolf

GuerreraD said:


> But... in my case, my whole town is filled with flowers, everywhere!  There is no way to protect them.



You know what I do? I like to keep two of every hybrid I have in a museum display as a failsafe so that if some flowers get stolen I can replace them more easily if something happens. I know it doesn't protect all the flowers you own but it at least saves the hassle of finding someone else with them or breeding more from normal flowers with a lower success rate.


----------



## GuerreraD

CainWolf said:


> You know what I do? I like to keep two of every hybrid I have in a museum display as a failsafe so that if some flowers get stolen I can replace them more easily if something happens. I know it doesn't protect all the flowers you own but it at least saves the hassle of finding someone else with them or breeding more from normal flowers with a lower success rate.



I have flowers in museum too  It is one one of my expos, one hybrid from all the possible types.


----------



## Tao

I'm cautious about playing games like Animal Crossing with other people anyway as I just don't trust people. I expect that every person is going to steal my stuff and cut down my trees.


I honestly don't see why people do stuff like this, but then again, people only seem to care about "treat others how you would want to be treated" when it works in their favor, otherwise they don't care who they're inconveniencing.


----------



## Shimmer

Laser Beams said:


> Who are the people who steal stuff in ACNL? Immature kids? Bored adults? It really makes you wonder. It's just a game so there's no actual purpose to stealing stuff and it's not that difficult to earn bells. The game is designed so that even young children can play it and there's a million guides out there about making bells quickly. There's no difficult stuff that is so obscure you can't figure out.



It's not that it's too hard. They're too lazy. They see something cool, they want it then and there so they steal it. It's terrible. :/

For the people that wreck other people's towns... they do it because they think it's hilarious to ruin someone else's stuff?


----------



## GuerreraD

Shimmer said:


> It's not that it's too hard. They're too lazy. They see something cool, they want it then and there so they steal it. It's terrible. :/
> 
> For the people that wreck other people's towns... they do it because they think it's hilarious to ruin someone else's stuff?



I sorta agree... nowadays lot of people prefer crime instead effort, even in a game. I wonder how they do in real life... What a generation we have here


----------



## Georgia

My experince- I restarted so I left all my valuables in my Best Friend on Acs town, I trusted her so much  Then when I was finished, she was all , sorry busy, sorry have to do something... She then deleted me and NEVER talked or replied to me again


----------



## Netphlix

Im pretty sure my cousin steals money when she visits my town or when I drop stuff off for storage at her town. I dont care though. I dont let people past the train station when the come to my town. I prefer to deliver, but i have let people use my town to drop stuff off and nothing has been missing so far. I have lots of pink carnations that are super hard to obtain, if I ever saw one missing i would probably cry.


----------



## Mairen

I would simply follow visitors to their destination in my town and if they took anything, I would hit the wi-fi switch. I understand things happen without you seeing though, and by the time you notice it's too late.


----------



## Geneve

I was at school and I opened my gates for local players. Guess whichever one of the 3 came in decided it would be fun to get my golden roses. //sigh


----------



## GuerreraD

kiwiturtle said:


> I was at school and I opened my gates for local players. Guess whichever one of the 3 came in decided it would be fun to get my golden roses. //sigh



Between all the hybrids, golden roses are not even that hard to grow... sigh.


----------



## Sepia

I have a few stories concerning club tortimer. 

I was lucky enough to encounter Toy Hammer's when I went to the island one time. I only had enough bells to buy two so I kept one for myself and left the other in my box. A few days later I decided to try and sell the hammer for 25,000 bells on the island. I was the first there and then this guy came in. He showed interest in my silver axe but changed his mind after I mentioned the Toy Hammer. I've been aware of scams and things because i've witnessed so many so I told him to put his bells down at the same time as my hammer. He grabbed the hammer and I quickly maneuvered over the bells. He had dropped 1000 bells to try and fool me and was running for the exit in which I turned my system off. No scammer can scam me pfft.  I got my bells and my hammer back. I felt smug for the rest of the day hahaa! 

  That wasn't really a nasty experience since I got my way but I've met some very mean people on that island. I was on my own at the island then this guy came. He started saying some extremely dirty things and asking for me to take nude photos and send them to him over his facebook or whatever. I didn't affect me at all, I may have told him how I thought he was disgusting for coming onto a children's game and trying to take advantage of people. Then I left while he was away. It makes me so angry to think that people a lot younger than me could of experienced the same thing. Eugh.

 I've also had another situation. I was having a great time with this other guy who I kept joking around with then this guy comes. He instantly targets me because i'm a girl and starts saying how pathetic and worthless I am in which I respond with some comeback. He then, quite pathetically, error-ed right afterward. Thankfully that other guy was also sticking up for me.  

 It's a real shame though. To be honest, i've never encountered many people over the internet that acted this way over my long experience of "internetting" hehe. Then club tortimer, and I get them constantly. Luckily I never let it get to me, the people who resort to them means are pretty pathetic. The thought of other people though worries me. 

 One last thing! I know from being active on the island a lot that younger people tend to act rude. Beg for bells, and constantly ask e.t.c but they don't mean to upset anyone. I was once the kind of person that treated bell beggers harshly because I thought they were genuinely trying to take advantage of me. (that does happen!) I have actually confronted the young people though and asked them about how they get treated on the island. Every. Single. One. Said they were bullied.


----------



## Locket

Never. I met a lot of true internet friends on CT.


----------



## hypnoticsoul

it's super gross the amount of stealing that happens in ac, especially when you remember that it's basically a childrens' game, and a lot of children do play it. which means they probably get their things stolen too. 

but yeah, i've only had a few bad experiences. the first one was my fault for being dumb and trusting people ofc. the first week the game was released i got the midna mask. i was super pumped bc yo midnas my favorite and boy that was fast. so i was wearing it on the island. everything was going great, i talked to some people, caught a lot of bugs. and then some guy came on and we were the only ones on the island. he asked if he could try on the mask and even though i knew it was a bad idea, i took it off and dropped it. he put it on and i was sorta like "yeah cool ok give it back" so he took it off. and then played in his inventory for like 5 minutes before saying "oh, it's not there anymore?" for 1. what a bad lie. for 2. rude. i blocked him but i didn't even think to flip the switch so i was down a midna mask for several months.

then someone on this site added me and i thought yeah its fine they just want friends. they also added me on skype which i'm also ok with or i wouldn't have it on my profile. well i was having someone over for a trade, and i normally don't close the gate after they enter because _everyone asks if they can come over_. this person didn't. so i had two people in my town and i didn't know what one of them was doing. i didn't want to end the session because the person i was trading with was on a busy schedule, so i told the uninvited to stay by the train station until we were done. she didn't. she _ran_ off. i have a sign right by the train saying "don't run and stay on the paths" it's the first thing you see. she ran off and through the grass. so i had to hunt her down after the person left and ask why she was there. she also made a note on my bulletin complaining about how "everyone always treats me like a criminal i'm not a thief" which is another thing i appreciate people not doing; clogging the bulletin. but she ran around talking to villagers and everything i don't like strangers doing. then when i got her out i found out that wow incredible, there were flowers missing. what a shock.
she told me that she would've asked if she could come over but "i didn't have a way to contact you" i was on tbt. we were both on skype. she could've asked at any time. that was also the last time she ever interacted with me. i deleted her because we never talk or anything but seriously. if you don't want to be considered a criminal, don't go to someone's town uninvited. don't run away without their permission. literally don't do anything the person doesn't say you can do holy heck.

and i have of course had a few people on the island that just sit in their inventory so that you can't leave. it was only annoying when i had to flip the switch and lose the muu muu


----------



## Jaebeommie

I thankfully haven't had anything stolen from me in my time playing ACNL (knock on wood), and I feel for anyone who has suffered from such a situation. I have to admit that hearing stories about scamming and stealing has made me a bit paranoid, so now I only deal with people who have a certain number of positive wifi ratings.


----------



## SolarInferno

I can sympathise with you. I once met a girl while visiting a trusted friend's town, I'd chatted with her for a while and she seemed nice enough, so before I left I added her on Animal Crossing. A few weeks went by, but I didn't hear anything from her so I'd forgotten about her by the time she visited. I'd opened the gate for somebody else that was visiting, and then she came in while the gate was open. I only had about 9 hybrids at the time, 2 or 3 blue pansies, a few pink tulips and some orange pansies, so I was a bit nervous that I might lose the few hybrids and have to start breeding all over again. Anyway, she went quiet for several minutes, I ran up to where I was growing the hybrids were and I could have sworn that one or two pansies were gone so I asked where she was, she just said "bye" so I flicked my switch off. I reopen the gates again and she comes back, I challenge her on her stealing the flowers, but she denies it so I give her the benefit of the doubt and let her stay, a few minutes later the flowers are gone again, and the moment I see they're gone the banner flashes across "looks like someone is leaving" so again I flick my switch off.

 I open the gates again for the third time, and amazingly she has the nerve to turn up again. This time she stands by the station while I challenge her again, she doesn't deny it this time and just repeatedly says "im sorry ". I have in the back of my mind that surely she won't try it again, after having been caught out twice, but to be on the safe side I follow her round at a distance and I see her picking up the flowers, so I shout at her again while she runs to the station, and I switch off...

 I still have her on my "friend list", I have no idea what her Mii name is or whether she's actually on my 3DS friend list or just on my AC friend list since I added her through AC rather than registering her friend code. She hasn't visited since that incident though, and I'm much more wary about adding people I don't know now.


----------



## thatawkwardkid

GuerreraD said:


> So, yes... I am barely a month registered in this site,



When you made this thread, you were a member for over a month already.

I don't think anyone's stole my stuff in NL. If they did, I probably don't remember. But I had people take my stuff all the time in WW and it was ridiculous.


----------



## tobi!

Someone stole my Jacob's Ladder...


----------



## seramun

I think this is going on with me right now and I'm so bothered because I give back to people on this website a lot and pretty sucky that someone just comes along and ruins it all, now because of them, I'm not gonna be generous anymore


----------



## Milky-Chii

Oh wow reading all these stories makes me really nervous to let anyone in my town >.< I'm still pretty new here and I've done a few trades but it makes me so nervous hearing stories like this about people from TBT. I suppose I should be more careful >.>


----------



## Rasha

oh yes I have! but with bells, I'm grateful it wasn't some rare item


----------



## Creeper$

Met this guy on another forum, we chatted, did a few trades. Then Julian [he used to be a dreamie] announced his moveout. So i message said guy, ask if he can hold julian and then cycle to get him in boxes [cuz we had known each other for a few weeks now]. i trusted him. i actually trusted him. So he says yes. Trade was a success at first, he picked up Julian. But then I lost contact with him. 

I later found out he had sold him.

Needless to say, I made his life hell.


----------



## JCnator

In Animal Crossing: Wild World, I've been robbed a few times by one dude who attempted stealing but then corrected his act. I lost very few hybrids because of that.

I've never suffered from thievery in subsequent installments, mainly because I don't randomly add a lot of people to my Friend List. Though, I almost had one in Animal Crossing: City Folk. I've unknowingly registered a shady player from another town, and then eventually visited mine. During that moment, she almost never spoke. The last thing she said was "save" and then prompted to leave the town to force saving, which leads me to hit the POWER button to prevent the damage she could have done. The same person also apparently harmed other towns afterwards.


----------



## matt

I'm surprised it didn't put you off here


----------



## avsrule247

I've never been a victim of stealing but my friend has. It's pretty low that you have to steal things you want, especially in a video game, a KIDS game no less.


----------



## kml64

I haven't been stolen from yet, but I keep an eye on just about every stranger who enters, just in case.

I remember a very close friend of mine accidentally shook a tree of perfect oranges, and called me over and apologized. Didn't even try to steal. She's generally an honest and nice person, so it was fine. I ended up giving them to her anyway.


----------



## Dollie

I've never been stolen from before, but someone attempted to steal my bells on Club Tortimer once. This guy wanted to sell his crown for 100K and I took a chance and accepted his offer. I knew that I could just flip the wi-fi switch if something were to go wrong anyway. I went to get the bells and followed him outside. He told me to drop the bells on the ground right away and so I did. He picked them up and as soon as I saw him turn around to go back inside, I flipped the switch.


----------



## Hypno KK

Sepia said:


> One last thing! I know from being active on the island a lot that younger people tend to act rude. Beg for bells, and constantly ask e.t.c but they don't mean to upset anyone. I was once the kind of person that treated bell beggers harshly because I thought they were genuinely trying to take advantage of me. (that does happen!) I have actually confronted the young people though and asked them about how they get treated on the island. Every. Single. One. Said they were bullied.



I get what you're saying. That's how I think too. It's really creepy that someone would say sexual stuff like that in a game that kids play (it makes you wonder) and it's really low that people would use CT for bullying others. I'm not afraid of finding people like that on CT since I think they're pathetic and I can flip the switch anyway, but it makes me worried for other people, especially the younger players. 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Milky-Chii said:


> Oh wow reading all these stories makes me really nervous to let anyone in my town >.< I'm still pretty new here and I've done a few trades but it makes me so nervous hearing stories like this about people from TBT. I suppose I should be more careful >.>



Don't worry about it too much.  You can check the wifi rating on their profile to read feedback left by people who have traded with them before and talk to them for a bit. If they've been around for a while, they're less likely to scam you and more likely to have lots of feedback. It may be unfair to new users, but there's always people who don't mind trading with them and it's your town.

If the worst happens and someone tries to steal from you, you can flip the wifi switch before they leave your town. That reverts things back to your last save (the one Porter makes for you when you ask to open the gates) so anything you've traded is gone, but at least whatever you had before will still be there.


----------



## Goth

like 20 times

damn good thing I got new friends


----------



## LaceGloves

It's never happened to me before. Make sure to check Wi-Fi ratings before letting someone into your town though. If one is negative, or they only have one or two ratings, it could be a scammer. c:


----------



## alwatkins

I always lock up most of my valuables in my house/closet before I let anyone in my town.


----------



## KiloPatches

Early when I joined the forum, I invited some people over, 3 total. It was hard to keep track of them all because they scattered like sheep. One girl asked if she could take perfect oranges off the ground. I asked how they got on the ground. She said villagers sometimes shake fruit trees. I HAVE NEVER SEEN THAT HAPPEN! But I told her she could have them. Then some Jacobs ladders and blue roses went missing. I told them, and then we all went searching for it, and the blue rose showed up in a RANDOM LOCATION so it became a game of "Guess Who Dunnit" out of the three of them, each saying they were innocent, and some demanding that the others confess! I didn't know about the Wifi switch back then.


----------



## Kasuralixa

I never allow more than one person in my town if I'm doing a trade or something, and if I'm dropping off a lot of items or not going to be able to pay attention I go to their town. I always check wifi ratings too and never let anyone in my town with a negative feedback. So far I've managed to avoid anyone stealing from me by doing that.

I just don't understand why someone would steal.. they can steal like what, two flowers before someone notices? That's like 5 TBT, even for hybrids, and you only need two to breed them yourself--sometimes only one and a normal flower. Tons of people let you have perfect fruit for free since its easily grown. I just don't get why someone would know this and steal. 

Luckily most of the people on here are trustworthy, and most interactions are one on one when you do trades or drop off/pick up payment for something. Though I have had someone tell me they absolutely "have" to do the transaction at my town, and I checked their ratings and they were all negative with complaints of stealing like.. how do you think you're gonna get away with that now lol


----------



## wintersoldier

i haven't had anyone steal from my town yet. :> i did have some unfortunate incidents on the island though with people harassing me and trying to "keep" me there even tho i know what to do (just hit the wi-fi switch) it's just really annoying and inconsiderate bc i just want to find certain items. <_<


----------



## cielyca

I read this thread when it was first started and back then I thought, this would never happen to me. I don't have anything valuable and just brushed it off.

Since I was new, I added other new people and invited them to my town. I met a friend I truly trust and play with often. I let her in to my town to drop something off at the same time, I was trying to get rid of a lot of furniture so I invited people who wanted to come. There was a girl who replied so I let her in. I told my friend that I have to AFK to eat dinner for a while so they both said ok and left. I left my gates open thinking nothing bad would happen but when I returned, I saw the other girl running in my town then headed to the train station and left. I checked my town and saw that some orange tulips were missing. My blood started to boil and I felt so upset. I asked my trusted friend and told me that she left when I was afk and didnt return. So I suspected the other girl.

That other girl kept going to other towns that day and another user I met had some of her rose hybrids stolen and asked her about it. I told her about my experience and she told me she suspected the same user. We both deleted her FC and she seems inactive now. I don't see her anymore. 

My trusted friend brought me what little hybrids she had to replace what was missing and some more. Since then, I became more cautious with other players and I learned how to properly breed hybrids. My friend also had her hybrids stolen from people she met on FB and I gave her some of mine. Haha. You have to be cautious at first but a lot of people here are really kind


----------



## Bassy

Kinda awkard that Animal Crossing New Leaf never had this read-only option, like in Word documents where you can only come over and not interact with the enviroment. 

When I invite someone over I always think to myself, what is the worst that could happen? I make peace with that situation and then invite someone over. For me the worst that can happen is that someone steals and I now generate an image of how people are based on the actions of one stray individual causing me to get tense in future interactions with people.

It's also kind of awkward how, even though it's a game, I have felt tenseness before when I visitted someone elses town. You know... when someone else follows you around to watch your every move. It's awkward and certainly not the kind of atmosphere I want in my own town. I prefer for nothing to get stolen, but if it does... ah well... Worst thing that can happen in my town is hybrids disappearing I guess and it won't turn my world upside down.


----------



## Hypno KK

Bassy said:


> Kinda awkard that Animal Crossing New Leaf never had this read-only option, like in Word documents where you can only come over and not interact with the enviroment.



Dream towns are sort of like that, people can visit your town but can't change anything about it.


----------



## Marmoset

When I first joined this forum, I was VERY reluctant to hand out my friends code. I still am. But I now know many counteractive measures I can take whenever something bad happens, which is good. 

My biggest worry actually is being portrayed as someone who steals things. I have not yet received a negative or neutral review, but I feel like doing so would kind of be the 'end-all' to this forum. I don't do any sketchy things, but I am always afraid of getting a negative review if I don't open my town gate fast, etc. I don't know. I can come off as a ditz sometimes.


----------



## MadisonCrossing

I've never experienced stealing myself, but I've heard of numerous users getting items stolen, so I'm sure I'll become bait eventually.  At least I've become more cautious and careful of who visits my town. It must be horrible to get things that you worked hard for taken away from you!  I'm sorry // u n u *hugs*



Marmoset said:


> When I first joined this forum, I was VERY reluctant to hand out my friends code. I still am. But I now know many counteractive measures I can take whenever something bad happens, which is good.
> 
> My biggest worry actually is being portrayed as someone who steals things. I have not yet received a negative or neutral review, but I feel like doing so would kind of be the 'end-all' to this forum. I don't do any sketchy things, but I am always afraid of getting a negative review if I don't open my town gate fast, etc. I don't know. I can come off as a ditz sometimes.



I feel the exact same way.  When I first joined these forums, it was really my first time actually interacting with people I didn't know online, and there's all kinds of cyber-bullies out there.  Now I'm pretty comfortable with it, but it's safe to always keep your eyes peeled!
As for the reviews, I'm slightly worried about those too, because anyone could just say, "Oh, you won't let me take that hybird?  I'll give you a negative review," and other users will look at that without taking time to realize that it may have been a mistake.  //sigh  Then again, you could always report that specific user to a mod, so it kind of works out. n u n )


----------



## JaffaCakeJelly

I have in City Folk I was running around and I found a peach I didnt have peaches so I wanted to get it. I very stupily put my silver net on the ground to pick up a peach the person who was in my town came running behind me and grabbed it. I explaned that it wasnt for them but they denied all knowledge of even seeing a silver net. I decieded not to get to wound up about it so then I went to their town only to see my net sitting on the ground. I knew for a fact they didnt have a silver net as they had only started the game the other day. So I asked how did they get the silver net so soon and they got very angry and made me leave so I esumed It was my net.


----------



## Tao

I've never had things stolen. I've only ever played multiplayer with IRL friends, so I'm at pretty much no risk. The only sort of 'grief' I've gotten is my friend planting some trees in the 'wrong' place, but I left them where he put them anyway. Made my village a little bit more 'unique'.



But yea, I think that AC should do some sort of 'security check' for people in your world.

Like, maybe before they leave your village, an 'update' screen comes up saying how many flowers have been trampled or how many trees cut down during their visit, where they're 'not allowed' to leave until you've given it the okay. If it was something you're okay with, you'll be fine with it and send them on their way. If they where being ****s, you can disconnect without losing anything.
An inventory check as well that lets you see exactly what's in their inventory as they arrive and before they leave. That way, you know exactly what they did and didn't have before they came and what they potentially stole.



It should be an easy feature to implement and would save much hassle.


----------



## pika62221

Sorry to hear about your loss. Sadly, I too have been stolen from- both hybrids and perfect pears. I don't mind giving things away, just ask before you take them! That's why I spent the last 9 months working on creating hybrids, with 2 extras in my museum (to make sure I can always grow more). However, given how long it's taking me to grow these, even though I could grow more, it would still anger me quite a bit if someone just took them, because some of these have taken months and months and months to finally grow!!


----------



## Cherry-Blossoms

Once someone dug up my bushes, I managed to flick the switch when I noticed though. And back in August, the same person stole bells that my friend had just dropped onto the ground for me. They also stole my clothes that were meant for dream visitors. I couldnt flick the switch because the firework show was on and I had just won loads of redd's fortune cookie prizes so I couldn't flick the switch and lose everything. 

My friend, who has been the victim more than me, gave me some advice

If you can't see them on your screen and they decide to wander off, flick the switch.

Before you let them go home, check your town, if something is missing then flick the switch

If it is on a forum, check their wifi rating, if it is less than 100% read their negative comments. This way you can see if they are trustworthy or not before even inviting them

If it is a villager trade, check if they actually have the villager before dropping your money, many people have lost money believing they would get their dreamie wen the person doesn't even have the villager they want

If it is an item trade, check that it is the item that you have asked for, not a cheap piece of furniture or something

If someone had scammed you, make sure you remember their name, town name and friend code. It could help prevent some other poor victim getting scammed if you warn people about them.


----------



## Baumren

I..... do feel sorry for you, but right now I'm mostly just baffled at the fact that you actually did that. Leave your gates open for anyone to wander in?
Isn't it, like, a given that online game communities are generally horrible and that there are obvious precautions you need to take in order to avoid most of their ****?


----------



## McMuffinburger

i was delivering flowers to a girl and someone from her list came in and visited and i had dropped a axe for her and that person took it talm bout i didint know

>.>


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy

Ive had two bad experiences.

My first one was partially my fault for leaving my town open with the gate open while I went out to the convience store to get some food. Blue roses were stolen plus a few purple roses and one black rose. Over 40 blue roses were stolen! Basically all of my blue roses. I was upset, but i bought some more and yea

My second experience was when I was having three of my friends (who mind you had come over before) and one of them snuck off in a game of hide and seek to steal some bells left in the corner of my town plus my breeding pair of orange pansies. He said he "had to go" and then left. Another of my friends saw it first and we managed to get the flowers back.

Before I joined this forum I attempted to steal from someone who was really rude. I got one purple rose and two blue roses xD of course I got guilty and when I told her she said to keep them for breeding. After getting stuff stolen from me, i would never do it again.

I also have had people trample my hybrids "by accident"


----------



## snapdragon

I just don't get why people would steal... ;_; most of the time you can find anything you want on this site (and a lot of people will just give it to you!) and more importantly--would you steal in real life?! It's just really awful. Sorry to everyone that has had this experience...!


----------



## Peachi

I've had ACNL for just under a week and I've had nothing stolen from me yet, thankfully. I do take things from my friend's towns but only with permission of course, haha.


----------



## GuerreraD

GuerreraD said:


> So, yes... I am barely a month registered in this site, and already happened to me. That's why I preferred to go other's towns instead allowing in mine. Few days ago I thought maybe I was exaggerating, I couldn't be the only person out there having MORALS... and look at this! Not even a week after opening my station, and I already noticed things missing!
> 
> I don't know about other people, but I remember perfectly what I did or didn't in my town, and how should look at given moment. Today, after having some visitors yesterday, I saw two Jacobs Ladders were missing and a few hybrids, plus perfect peaches on my trees. I can't know who exactly did it, if it was on purposed theft or running accident (though I specifically asked to not run).
> 
> I am not asking to someone give them back to me, I guess they will grow again eventually... but for the people out there doing this, I HOPE YOU FEEL ASHAMED OF YOURSELVES!  Now, if you are the victim and not the criminal, please share your experience with me so at least I feel a little better.



I can't believe it, but... I am re-opening this old thread because it happened again! 

Yesterday, I was doing this "Last day of year" visit again, plus my turnips were selling by 261, the highest I ever got. I felt happy, and I wanted to share it. I invited people over and let them roam free, because I didn't want to play the police and chase after everybody one by one. So people... why did you do this to me? 

I had like a dozen visitors. All seemed kind, friendly and respectable. I thought we were having fun together, fishing, selling turnips, getting grapes and New Year hats, or visiting main street. Obviously one of you lied (and I'm hoping it was a single person alone). Well, 23 of my hybrids disappear, plus some fruits and two Jacob's ladder, and since I have all the flowers in my town lined up, it's very easy to notice the hole when one is missing. I can understand if two or three were destroyed by accident, even if I begged not to run, but all of them and even in secluded places? Please, don't insult my intelligence.

I know I can hybrid them again over time, it's not hurting so much about the flowers than the fact you stole even after promising me you'll behave. Tell me, were you really that desperate to the point of stealing? Couldn't you just ask me instead? There was a person who asked for fruit and I gave it! Even if you stole unsuccessfully, because most of my paths are covered in design. Was a shock for you seeing the fruit vanish in thin air? You shook my trees for NOTHING 

And one last thing, about the two Jacob's ladder. They're not coming back like the hybrids, and I'm proud to say I had 11 growing in my town. Do you know what that means? It was a gift due I tried my best over a long time, giving my all to my town... now you tainted it, all my effort. Truthfully is a loss for you too, because now you'll never feel the joy of receiving a deserved reward for your hard work.

Sorry too for all the people who visited me and were having fun innocently, that later got their visit ruined knowing something like a thief deceived us


----------



## FancyThat

I'm so sorry this happened again , how awful. I have spare blue roses if you want some just let me know.

I don't open my towns to strangers anymore because I'm worried about stuff like this happening.


----------



## KiraNinja

Wait it happened again?! What is wrong with people, I've never had any issues personally but its sickening that people pull this ****


----------



## macdewhacko

some people are just so inconsiderate... the other day when I was in a friends town giving him IGB for a villager I wanted, some stranger shows up from the train station and starts picking up all the bags of bells w/o saying anything???? my friend didn't know who it was because he adds tons of peeps so it was hard to determine which came in & stole the bells..


----------



## N a t

I see threads like this and consider myself honestly really lucky and blessed on here, because I have yet to encounter or experience any real negativity on the site. I always seem to somehow miss it, or it just never happens when I'm around. It's obviously happening though. I wish I could really help, maybe with some bells, but I don't have any hybrids to give since my entire town is covered in only white flowers now... And I'm using every single one of my Jacobs ladders... Lemme knowe if I can do something for you


----------



## NeonxVandal

Hi! Saw your post on the new years stuff and followed you to this one.  So sorry to hear. It sucks that people are like that. I can give you 2 Jacobs ladders if you want though. I don't tt so they grow once in awhile. You are welcome to come to my town to pick them up as well. ♡
I'll be back in an hour, pm or vm me if you'd like them. ^__^


----------



## Corrie

This is extremely ****ty. Why are people such douchebags? Honestly? You are so kind to let people come over and how do they repay you? By stealing. 

I always feel really scared when someone dashes off my screen. I don't wanna play police but I wanna cover my butt. Luckily I have never had anything stolen or anyone misbehave.


----------



## Aleigh

I usually follow everyone very closely. I've noticed someone trying to pocket my ore (I had hit a rock and not had enough room in my pockets to pick them up). I'm a considerably nice person, so I took my gold ores and let them have the rest. Even though I shouldn't even be rewarding one who was caught stealing, it really doesn't teach them anything. But whatever, they obviously needed it more. If it were my flowers, however, the switch has been turned.


----------



## LinkToTheWorld

I've had people steal from me when I first started playing. It wasn't on here though, I've had very few problems with the people I've met on this site and the wifi rating system helps massively. I had somebody from another site come over to my town to supposedly pay me for a spare golden rod. They ended the session without paying me and being new at the time I had no idea about just turning off the ds (have no wifi switch). I had other tools so it wasn't a massive issue, it's just why do it?
Some people do try and take advantage if you're new though. I've had that here before. I think I was looking for something basic like the cabin wall and was getting pretty desperate, of course I didn't know there were shops I could have got it from at that time. Somebody really ripped me off only I never realised it until much later. They actually wanted to trade it for some 7/11 items, and I was silly enough to do that if it wasn't for the fact I'd only just got them. Instead they got 2 pieces of dlc in return for an ordedable wallpaper  well, you learn from these things


----------



## GuerreraD

Well, but... that's people taking advantages from newbies to make very unfair trades. It's not really the same as directly stealing from another 
It's a bad matter any way, yes.


----------



## Silversea

I'm quite paranoid about this stuff so I make sure to keep an eye on visitors. So far, no issues.

Sorry to hear that this has happened to anyone let alone several people.


----------



## drowningfairies

I have never had anyone from the forum steal from me, and I really never feel weary of anyone from this forum. The encounters from here have been amazing, so nothing from here.

When I had my town Twilight, someone from instagram cut down a bunch of trees, dug up bushes, and tore mulitple hybrids up while I accidentally left open my gate. I didn't realize it until too late, as I had my ds on rest mode and in another room charging. Luckily I had people help me gain back what I lost and then some. I was more than grateful for that.

Last week I let in people who tried to terrorize my town, and when I caught them I hit the power on them. I don't tolerate destroying towns, and it was of course on purpose when they did it. 

I had someone from the forum pick up items they shouldn't but they didn't mean to since their items were closeby, and they realized it wasn't theirs and came back and dropped them for me. It was very nice of them and now I let them in my town as they wish. Never again had one problem.


----------



## puni

I haven't really traded much so no, not so far at least. But of course there is the handy dandy wifi-switch.


----------



## Katattacc

I had someone come in and steal some of my flowers... I sort of didn't care tho because I'm an expert at growing hybrids.


----------



## Mayor Akuro

not yet and hopefully not ever! everyone i've traded with on here have been really great


----------



## namiieco

Ahh too bad ;;
I've personally never got stolen from and I usually prefer people to come to my town because I don't have to pick stuff up etc


----------



## GuerreraD

Katattacc, it's not so much the value of the stolen items, but the fact that someone played badly on you when you expected everyone to just have fun  Or maybe that's the way a thief has fun, I guess?


----------



## Mayoradry

I can't believe someone would do that!!! I haven't connected with anyone on here yet, but now i know i need to be cautious about that! I just don't get why people would take something they know is not theirs!


----------



## ali.di.magix

I haven't had it happen to me before, but I know of people that it's happened to (not on this site btw).
One of my friends had befriended someone who had become close to her only to steal all of her hybrid flowers. Literally all of them.
It's so horrible to hear these stories, I hope you guys could at least some stuff back :/


----------



## hamster

i've been stolen from a few times. no one on here though
only a few hybrids have been stolen, i didn't care that much
i used to be laid back & let people roam around but i still checked if i had everything. turns out a lot of people try to steal


----------



## mandsara

OMGFGOD It's just happen to me someone, came in my town and grab my golden slinG! We have a blacklist? Couse I know the FC! I hate this!


----------



## Haskell

I hate to say it, but if the visitors are acting childish and like they're nine or so, I've noticed they attempt or do steal more often than other players.


----------



## Flare

Once, someone tried to steal my Pink Flowers...?
Thankfully, I decided to hit the Wireless Switch. 
Don't want to tell who tho...


----------



## ChevreCrossing

In my old town i had all of my gold roses taken and 3 of my jacobs ladder and they would run all over the place i can't remember their name tho.


----------



## Eudial

I haven't had any of that happen to me yet. I usually go to people's towns for trading. Sorry that happened, though!


----------



## ccee633

This is not stealing but made me very paranoid;
On club tortimer, I became friends with a person my age who had recently reseted. We'll cal him; Nick. We visited each other's towns and back then I did not have a path so I didn't sare if people ran or not. We bffed each other so we could chat. Often we would want to visit my town but I'd be busy so I'd decline and his response was always ":[" 

Today:
I was waiting for a shopkeeper to pay me a visit and deliver 2 pictures.
My gate had been open for 5 minutes and then it said someone was coming.
"I swear to god if it's Nick..."
It was Nick.
Yaaaaaaaay.

Him: 
Me: ...
Him: Huh?
Me: Why are you here?
Him: I wanted to visit you! (Or somthing, can't remember exactly)
*he starts running off on my path mind you, put dangerously close to my purple roses*
Luckly the shopowner then comes in
Him: hi
Shopkeeper: Hello! 
Me: Hey there!
Me: Nick come
Him: ok
*Shopowner is seen dropping the pics as I run and pick them up in fear that Nick'll think it's a gift of one for him and one for me*
Shopkeeper: Goodbye!
Him: bye
Me: Bye!
*I then end the session so it sends her home and Nick also goes home*

The following is the Bff messages:

Him: :[ (Post merge) why'd u end
Me: You came in uninvited
Him: sorry :[
Me: I was waiting for that girl, I bought 2 items from her, it was a delivery.
Him: okay. can i come over now?
(I was getting the vibe that he did not care about barging in unanounnced)
Me: You also ran off.
*I then went and deleted him off my friends list and bff list, but he left me with a final message:

Nick: u know wouldnt greif u

wow. I did not know that, actually. I'm glad to be rid of him. He was kind of a nusance.


----------



## Mythicalhoopa

I've never been stolen from...yet. I never leave items laying around and I don't really care if people steal my fruit, because I already have enough of it. But I've recently obtained some blue roses, golden roses, Jacob's ladders and a famous mushroom. I keep them right by my house and if I were to see one missing, I would just hit wifi. It's really terrible that people would steal from other people for their own benefit!  I've had one visitor come over and she would always ask before she took something. 99% of the time, I would say yes and let them have it for free! If you just ask, you can still get what you want without really angering someone.


----------



## OoMayorSummeroO

I vented about this in a post not too long ago...

 I HATE when people disrespect your village and the things in it. I am always VERY cautious about who I let in, and because (before we got her her own cartridge) I shared my main village, CRIBBET, with my 7yo daughter. Now...my daughter always abided by the things I asked (IE: No running, no going into my villagers home and taking stuff, selling her stuff, moving her stuff around, etc) and when she discovered the whole amazing experience of having others in your town, unbeknownst to me she was having her 2 cousins (whom are nice and all, theyre 9 and 6..but they don't play ACNL like she and I do...and theyre towns ((even tho they've had thm for well over a year..were BARON cause they DONT PLAY)) and they don't listen...like even when they come to our REAL home IRL, and are asked not to touch something...they do. ALWAYS.)  come over into our village as well as allowing random "friends" shed meet on the island (playing as my MAYOR). She tell them the "rules" and her being the sweet lil girl she is, especially when it came to her cousins, she thought theyd respect our wishes.
  Well....lemme just say...ALL my perfect fruit tr s were robbed and chopped, ALL my hybrids were trampled, things were stolen, and things were taken from my home!!!  I was FURIOUS, and she was SO HORRIFIED. she cried for over an hour, apologizing profusely and I felt so bad...she just couldn't like understand WHY this was done. I had to explain to her that not everyone loves and respects the game like we do....and when I said her cousins couldn't come to the village anymore she got a lil upset..but I explained it as :Imagine if youd painted a picture...and  you painted it a lil bit everyday for over a year...and  then I let Aunt Dana (my sister) come over and paint all over your painting...that would upset you no?" and I think that analogy made her understand better...and they haven't come back since. 

   Also I had an incident where I had made the mistake of going to the Southern Islands and selecting "world wide".....and I met these german kids...and they said they were 28...and I was like "Ok" I don't allow actual KIDS into my village because lets be honest they just don't play like WE DO (and when I say kids I mean anyone like 15 and under...)
anyways, the 3 of us toured for like an hour...and they spoke some English and it was nice. one of them asked me if I had Gracie Grace and I did so I agreed to let them come and use it. (It NEVER OCCURRED TO ME TO CHARGE THEM!!) they said theyd give me 1mil bells so I'm like "omg ok yea!" and so I have them come to CRIBBET....

   To this day it makes me so mad. They came in and went ballistic. I feel like theyd planned it. One kept me busy and the other ran around stealing, ruining ALL MY FLOWERS, chopping down ALL MY TREES, and planted a ton of pitfalls. The one wreaking havoc said something in German and it mustve been like a code word of sorts cause suddenly they both left..and because the whole time I had been in Main Street I had NO IDEA what had happened and when I saw it I was so upset. I felt like SUCH A MORON....and didn't let ANYONE into my village for MONTHS....

    Yes, A LOTTA PEOPLE say "oh its just a game" and all of that...call me pathetic, a loser, or whatever but for ME...MY village is my escape...MY sanctuary. And I guess some people just don't care or understand that...and so they do mean stuff. Also I think that some of the people that behave that way are the same type of people who come to te Islands to bell beg, or try and extort people for bells...and most liklely theyre KIDS...like LITTLE Kids, and don't have the type of love,time, and devotion put into the game that we have and do.


----------



## Rabirin

I haven't been stolen from. The only people that really visit my town are my sister and brother, or users from TBT who're dropping off deliveries, so for the most part nobody leaves from the front of the train station for those things so i've never had anyone wander off and steal or anything like that. Most users on TBT are trustworthy anyway, so I doubt i'd have anything taken from them if I were to have something stolen. I guess it's kind of a good thing that I enjoy playing ACNL alone the most or in other peoples towns, because I never get these experiences but it must really suck for those that do.


----------



## Franny

I've been stolen from, I was giving away flowers and someone took a lot of hybrids around my fountain.


----------



## Soda Fox

I've never had anything stolen but I don't open my gates and just let anyone in.  When I do let people in I either trust them or I'll keep an eye on them.  If I don't see someone for over a minute and they aren't talking to me I'll usually shut the communications down.

Even though I still don't let people into my town all willy nilly, I would feel comfortable doing so.  The hybrids I have around my town aren't special to me and I keep all my rare items in the museum, in my storage, or in one of my houses.

Plus, I'm thinking of changing the landscaping anyway, so if someone comes and cuts down all my trees and digs up all my bushes it's just less work for me.


----------



## carp

i only ever wi-fi on my second town which is empty


----------



## Reptoid

Nope! ive found this community very trustworthy and kind!!!


----------



## FAZDrawsSC

OoMayorSummeroO said:


> I vented about this in a post not too long ago...
> 
> I HATE when people disrespect your village and the things in it. I am always VERY cautious about who I let in, and because (before we got her her own cartridge) I shared my main village, CRIBBET, with my 7yo daughter. Now...my daughter always abided by the things I asked (IE: No running, no going into my villagers home and taking stuff, selling her stuff, moving her stuff around, etc) and when she discovered the whole amazing experience of having others in your town, unbeknownst to me she was having her 2 cousins (whom are nice and all, theyre 9 and 6..but they don't play ACNL like she and I do...and theyre towns ((even tho they've had thm for well over a year..were BARON cause they DONT PLAY)) and they don't listen...like even when they come to our REAL home IRL, and are asked not to touch something...they do. ALWAYS.)  come over into our village as well as allowing random "friends" shed meet on the island (playing as my MAYOR). She tell them the "rules" and her being the sweet lil girl she is, especially when it came to her cousins, she thought theyd respect our wishes.
> Well....lemme just say...ALL my perfect fruit tr s were robbed and chopped, ALL my hybrids were trampled, things were stolen, and things were taken from my home!!!  I was FURIOUS, and she was SO HORRIFIED. she cried for over an hour, apologizing profusely and I felt so bad...she just couldn't like understand WHY this was done. I had to explain to her that not everyone loves and respects the game like we do....and when I said her cousins couldn't come to the village anymore she got a lil upset..but I explained it as :Imagine if youd painted a picture...and  you painted it a lil bit everyday for over a year...and  then I let Aunt Dana (my sister) come over and paint all over your painting...that would upset you no?" and I think that analogy made her understand better...and they haven't come back since.
> 
> Also I had an incident where I had made the mistake of going to the Southern Islands and selecting "world wide".....and I met these german kids...and they said they were 28...and I was like "Ok" I don't allow actual KIDS into my village because lets be honest they just don't play like WE DO (and when I say kids I mean anyone like 15 and under...)
> anyways, the 3 of us toured for like an hour...and they spoke some English and it was nice. one of them asked me if I had Gracie Grace and I did so I agreed to let them come and use it. (It NEVER OCCURRED TO ME TO CHARGE THEM!!) they said theyd give me 1mil bells so I'm like "omg ok yea!" and so I have them come to CRIBBET....
> 
> To this day it makes me so mad. They came in and went ballistic. I feel like theyd planned it. One kept me busy and the other ran around stealing, ruining ALL MY FLOWERS, chopping down ALL MY TREES, and planted a ton of pitfalls. The one wreaking havoc said something in German and it mustve been like a code word of sorts cause suddenly they both left..and because the whole time I had been in Main Street I had NO IDEA what had happened and when I saw it I was so upset. I felt like SUCH A MORON....and didn't let ANYONE into my village for MONTHS....
> 
> Yes, A LOTTA PEOPLE say "oh its just a game" and all of that...call me pathetic, a loser, or whatever but for ME...MY village is my escape...MY sanctuary. And I guess some people just don't care or understand that...and so they do mean stuff. Also I think that some of the people that behave that way are the same type of people who come to te Islands to bell beg, or try and extort people for bells...and most liklely theyre KIDS...like LITTLE Kids, and don't have the type of love,time, and devotion put into the game that we have and do.



IMO this is discrimination? Some kids can be very mature, more than adults sometimes. But this is slightly on you for not knowing what to do as a host. If even ONE person walks off screen, shut off wifi.


----------



## K_S

I've been stolen from before, I was allowing someone to use the space outside my station to stash items they wanted to keep while they restarted their town and this girl came over uninvited, asked her politely to leave and she did when I explained it was a bad time, not that long later a guy comes into my town, he disappears off my screen and I wanted to help this person with their stuff asap so I just let him head off to do his own thing, I'd had him over before and he was no trouble but probably because my town was new and there wasn't anything to take, I was just focused on making sure none of the girl's stuff disappeared while she was sorting her town out. 
He leaves, says he's got to go eat and do something else, leaves some stuff dotted around my town, some clothes, a few items, which he said were for me but at the same time some of them, that I didn't even know about until later, were hidden behind my residents houses and pwps which annoyed me slightly since I like my town clean, he leaves, girl comes back to collect her stuff then leaves, I go around my town to water my flowers while I had some free time, head near my house, notice 4-6 of my gold roses are gone from my roses patch, head onto the beach, notice most of my blue roses are gone too, went through every single flower patch I had since I had them organised, he'd taken blue roses, some blue violets, purple tulips which I didn't even have many of to begin with, a few purple roses and some purple pansies. 
I try to remember what his name and town name was so I could figure out which of the friend cards to remove. He then comes back, drops about 16 sweets onto the floor and says "For you", I politely say "Can I have my flowers back please?" And was about to say "I won't be mad that you took them if you give them back" but he had no response to my first message and must've switched his DS off or something cause I got an error message, I figured out which friend card was his and immediately removed him so he couldn't come back and steal my flowers again. 
I managed to find his account on here but didn't want to leave a negative feedback in case he retaliates and leaves one on my account, which I'd hate since all my interactions with people on this site up until then had been perfectly pleasant and I'd hate for one bad review because of something he did ruin my chances of some members interacting with me since I've seen quite a few saying "Negative feedback = no trades/visits" etc, stuff along those lines, I would've thought he'd know better since he's been on this site for quite a while and must surely know how to respect other peoples towns. I noted down his name/town name/bell tree name/friend code on my laptop so if I ever come across him again trying to make friends with me to visit then I'll know to stay away and tell him no way.
He honestly ruined the trust I had when it came to letting people in my town, I now prefer to visit people and not have visitors, but if someone does visit then I make sure to tell them not to touch my flowers, and if they want something like fruit, then all they have to do is just ask for it instead of taking, especially since some people return the favour like basket of perfect cherries for a basket of perfect native fruit from their town, I even had someone offer to give me a hybrid flower, while I was visiting them, cause it's the only one I didn't have and he wanted to see if it'd give me a better chance at breeding more and since he was nice seemed trustworthy I allowed him to visit my town in return and it paid off, he really respected my town, didn't touch any flowers, didn't run etc and he just had a nice time talking to my villagers and checking out what was in my town. He helped me trust people a bit more but I still make sure to tell people not to touch the flowers etc, and if they go silent and disappear from my screen I ask them where they are so I know to check any flowers in that area, it's just a shame that one negative interaction came about simply because he was a ideal visitor last time and didn't touch anything, and now that's chipped away some of the trust I have when it comes to allowing people to visit. I've probably repeated myself at some point but I tend to ramble on tbh, and I did get some more blue roses, I asked if anyone would sell me some in the re-tail section and this lovely girl offered to give me some for nothing and ended up giving me a few too many, bless her heart though she was really sweet.


----------



## BrinaLouWho

I rarely have visitors so I have not been stolen from but with my luck it'll happen eventually


----------



## K_S

BrinaLouWho said:


> I rarely have visitors so I have not been stolen from but with my luck it'll happen eventually



Hopefully it doesn't happen to you, it's honestly ridiculous that some people are so disrespectful that they just take stuff, especially when/if they've seen how much effort you've put into your town/towns, only for them to mess it up by taking things that aren't theirs to take, or if they trample flowers etc.


----------

